# Hagen glo 2x54



## Jeep

I want to know if you can safely put a 24w t5ho in a 2x54 kit.


I ask this because i can have a retrofit kit 2x54w for the same price as a 2x24w. BOth are the exact sam price. I would like a 2x54 for futur tank upgrade in a years so i dont have to buy a other ballast


----------



## fishyjoe24

nope but I do know the 24wx2 one can also power 39wx2 and I use that up in the canopy. I used 39wx2 bulbs and it gave me plenty of light for my 55g, now I have a saltwater tank, and I used the same ballast with 24wx2 bulbs and the same ballast no problem. 

Hope that help yeah. 
JOEY.


----------

